# Remington 770 -.06 = Junk?



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Who else has this platform? Pops gave me one a few months ago in hopes that I'd come hunting with him this fall. Bought some ammo and decided to cycle a few mags through it before going to the range.

The bad...
This thing jams and the bolt is wobbly. The tips of the ammo get dinged up real easily to the point I'm concerned about accuracy. There's obviously a reason why he passed it off on me. Have read where it will need a good polishing of the bolt assembly to operate properly. I've shot formal & informal competitions with 30 cal NATO up to 400 yards but this one would have to be one & down.

What have you done to yours?


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

I must have got a better 770. I will admit, the bolt was sticky out of the box. But after I shot it and polished the bolt, it cycled very smooth. It's not a top of the line gun obviously, and you can't expect the whole thing to be top notch. Mine has been extremely accurate out to 250 yards(that's as far as I've shot it)and has not jammed on me yet. So my best advice would be to put some rounds through it and polish the bolt real well. It won't take the wobble away but it will cycle smoother.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Very dangerous gun.. and a POS in my opinion.. Bought one six or seven years ago because it had a VXII on it and the guy didnt know the worth of the scope and after two years, the bolt got stuck in the "locked" position and wouldnt budge. I gently tapped on the handle to try and release it and the damn handle completely broke off from the bolt. I did some research and there were other cases of this happening as well as the bolt flying back in the shooters face after the round went off. Pretty sure thats why rem came out with the 710 so they could get another bargain rifle out there instead of the 770. Im sure you might have a decent one in your hands, but be careful.. (disclaimer.... I did kill the biggest buck of my life with that 770 before the bolt broke and the few rounds I was able to get down the tube were very accurate)


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I haven't had any issues with mine. The bolt action is a little loose but not difficult to cycle through. No misfires or jams yet and I have put several rounds through it. Very accurate as well. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Would love to see how it would react after about two/three hundred rounds through it. If the ammo wasn't so dang expensive (buck per round near about). Simply put, I don't like it but its hard to be critical of something free but may end up getting better platform in the fall.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

its going to shoot pretty dang straight, just be very careful and pay attention to the bolt. If it ever starts acting up, leave it in the safe..


----------

